# Atlantic Spadefish edible?



## Mudigger

OK, I caught an Atlantic Spadefish, a juvenil. Any body ever cooked one?:mellow:


----------



## groupertrouper

yes they are and they are great table fair :thumbup:


----------



## Mudigger

I will give it a try. Thanks.


----------

